# Trail Riders near San Antonio, Texas



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Try this:

Horseback Trails and Campgrounds - Horse Trail Riding and Camping

Let me know if it helps.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wish I was, so I could come ride with you  I love that area. I've never ridden there but the Canyon Lake area and Guadalupe river state park is very pretty. One of those areas I would like to retire to.


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello,
I saw your thread, I dont know if you are in this area yet-- but I live in Bandera, which is less than an hour away -- are you still intrested in trail rides in this area? if so have you heard or have you been to the hill country state park yet? I ride their often and am familiar with the area- it has got to be the best bang for your buck- another area is sistercreek ranch. alittle futher out but really worth the trip


----------



## sparksgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

I would be happy to show you around on some trails.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

That area up there is beautiful. Im sure you'll have no problem finding a great place to ride.


----------



## TXROBIN (Sep 17, 2009)

*Riding Group*

You may want to check out TETRA, Texas Equine Trail Riders Asso. They have clubs in different regions of the state and group rides once a month and a quarterly newsletter. I am a member but haven't been on any of the organized rides yet...just google TETRA and you shouldn't have a problem finding it. I am in Austin just north of San Antonio. I prefer weekday riding since I don't get to see much of my hardworking hubby as it is, I like to be home on the weekends when he is off. Maybe we could try to get together some time to ride. There are a lot of nice areas around Austin, Onion Creek, Spicewood Springs, McKinney Falls, Prarie Haynes etc.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Another site to check out is ACTHA - American Competitive Trail Horse Association
American Competitive Trail Horse Association


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

sparksgirl said:


> Hello,
> I saw your thread, I dont know if you are in this area yet-- but I live in Bandera, which is less than an hour away -- are you still intrested in trail rides in this area? if so have you heard or have you been to the hill country state park yet? I ride their often and am familiar with the area- it has got to be the best bang for your buck- another area is sistercreek ranch. alittle futher out but really worth the trip


 
I have been to Bandera It's a quaint little town,(love the BBQ Place there) my S/O is originally from Utopia. I have always wanted to ride there but it was too long of a haul for the horses from Maryland...I have also been to the Hill Country state parks Most are very nice....He was just down there for his mothers funeral I didn't get to go had to stay back and take care of critters here.... He still has land in the Hill country.


----------



## k9mpmak (Apr 19, 2010)

You can board in Converse, the north east side of san antonio, near randolph afb for 250 for full care with 16 acres. I am always looking for someone to ride with too!


----------

